# Lionfish Tankmate



## Blade (May 21, 2007)

Would a black volitans lionfish be compatable with an undulated triggerfish?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

NO. That trigger would destroy that fish. No trigger should be kept with any other fish especially that kind.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

I agree 50% with usmc121581.

Undulated triggers should be for the most part kept alone. There are many community triggers around that would do fine with species like wrasse and tang type fish. 

You should not mix triggers and lions together at all. Lions are very slow moving fish and can/will be picked apart by triggers.


----------

